# Cape Cod



## cynikalkat (Aug 8, 2011)

any one have any suggestions for an EMT-B on Cape cod or surrounding areas? 

thanks
kate


----------



## Steam Engine (Aug 8, 2011)

Cape Cod Ambulance in Yarmouth seems to cover a good chunk of the private / IFT aspect of EMS on the Cape. I have also seen AMR ambulances with "Cape Cod Division" logos on the upper Cape, although I'm not sure where they are located. I have no experience with either company, however as a newly-minted EMT-B without experience your best bet for landing a job in Massachusetts is with a private IFT service.

It would also be worth it to check with your local Fire Department, since many on the Cape operate at least partially on a call / volunteer basis. Although you may not be paid, you would gain valuable experience and be able to see if it's something you'd like to pursue further.

Finally, you may also benefit from at least checking out a few of the private services closer to Boston. Although you'd have one heck of a commute, you may be able to make it worth your while by working 24's, overnights, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 8, 2011)

Pretty much what he said. Keep an eye on the general MA employment thread, and consider how far you're willing to drive. One of my co-workers lives somewhere on the upper Cape and drives in to Boston, works a 16, stays in a reasonably cheap hotel room, works another 16, and finishes up with an 8 later on the second day.

If you're willing to go off-Cape, there's also EasCare and AMR's South Coast divisions in the New Bedford area and various services in Plymouth.


----------



## cynikalkat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you both! I'm going to take your suggestions and run with it. Although I do not have EMT experience, I have 5 years of behavioral health/mental health experience AND domestic violence and cpr experience, so I am hoping I can get a leg up. Im very experienced with people (and major/crazy emergencies as well) so I am hopeful!! thanks guys!


----------



## Steam Engine (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds good...that mental health experience will be valuable in EMS. Psych calls are a big part of the job, and unfortunately one of the areas that we seem to receive the least amount of formal training in dealing with. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## cynikalkat (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Steam Engine.  I'm going to redo my resume and attack some places this week. I'm stuck inside at a desk job most of the time but thank god I get 3 days off a week to do things like this..haha. 

kate


----------



## cynikalkat (Sep 7, 2011)

So I haven't done much for for this yet. I've been sick, we had the tropical storm, and now I am sick again! ARGH! I DID apply to Cape Cod Hopsital for a ER Tech, which requires EMT cert. I also redid my resume, so thats a plus. I should really go apply to Cape Cod Ambulance this wk...motivation come on! 
kate


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 7, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> So I haven't done much for for this yet. I've been sick, we had the tropical storm, and now I am sick again! ARGH! I DID apply to Cape Cod Hopsital for a ER Tech, which requires EMT cert. I also redid my resume, so thats a plus. I should really go apply to Cape Cod Ambulance this wk...motivation come on!
> kate



Good luck with your applications, those ER jobs have always looked interesting to me. 

I would suggest that before you go apply to Cape Cod Ambulance, give them a call and figure out when their HR / hiring person will be in, and plan your trip for then. When I went to apply there a while back, the only person available was one of their dispatchers who was too busy doing his job to pay me much attention, and something tells me my application never made it to where it was supposed to go. Best of luck.


----------



## cynikalkat (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Steam. I will find their number...good idea! 

I hope SOMETHING pans out, I am tired of doing reservations haha. If I dont get a job, Im gonna see about volunteering.

kate


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 7, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Steam. I will find their number...good idea!
> 
> I hope SOMETHING pans out, I am tired of doing reservations haha. If I dont get a job, Im gonna see about volunteering.
> 
> kate



I think as long as you're persistent enough you'll be able to find something eventually. Despite the economy, I'd venture to guess that the turnover rate in EMS is greater than in most industries, so hopefully you'll find something soon. They run chair-cars as well, that might be an option if no EMT spots are open at the moment.


----------



## capecodian (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all!  I just found this site on google, what a great resource.  I live on Cape Cod (in Bourne), and was recently certified as an EMT-B, but I'm having trouble getting started in my job search.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?  I have zero experience!  Thanks!


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 28, 2014)

Talk to Brewster, AMR, or Fallon.


----------

